# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Cantábrica >  Las inundaciones en Asturias

## nando

La intensidad de la lluvia de los últimos días causó ayer el derrumbe de parte de la carretera N-632, a la altura de Soto del Barco, en Asturias, pero también ha empeorado el riesgo de derrumbe en otra carretera, la N-634, la principal vía de comunicación entre Asturias y Galicia, que tuvo que ser cortada ayer por la tarde al tráfico pesado. El taponamiento del río Barayo, que desde hace unos días impide circular por la N-634, hizo que el agua llegara incluso al desvío alternativo por una antigua carretera.La Delegación del Gobierno en Asturias pidió ayuda al Ministerio del Interior. La Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) colabora desde primera hora de ayer con los efectivos asturianos para tratar de paliar los efectos de las inundaciones.

En la zona trabajan desde ayer un total de 49 miembros de la UME, con 18 vehículos, cinco autobombas, dos nodrizas, una extractora y una lancha zodiac.

----------


## Luján

> La intensidad de la lluvia de los últimos días causó ayer el derrumbe de parte de la carretera N-632, a la altura de Soto del Barco, en Asturias, pero también ha empeorado el riesgo de derrumbe en otra carretera, la N-634, la principal vía de comunicación entre Asturias y Galicia, que tuvo que ser cortada ayer por la tarde al tráfico pesado. El taponamiento del río Barayo, que desde hace unos días impide circular por la N-634, hizo que el agua llegara incluso al desvío alternativo por una antigua carretera.La Delegación del Gobierno en Asturias pidió ayuda al Ministerio del Interior. La Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) colabora desde primera hora de ayer con los efectivos asturianos para tratar de paliar los efectos de las inundaciones.
> 
> En la zona trabajan desde ayer un total de 49 miembros de la UME, con 18 vehículos, cinco autobombas, dos nodrizas, una extractora y una lancha zodiac.


Por lo que he oído en las noticias, han tratado de dinamitar la carretera para darle salida al agua, pero no ha servido de nada.

Las imágenes muestran que sólo sobresalen de las aguas los techos de algunas casas.

----------


## ben-amar

> Por lo que he oído en las noticias, han tratado de dinamitar la carretera para darle salida al agua, pero no ha servido de nada.
> 
> Las imágenes muestran que sólo sobresalen de las aguas los techos de algunas casas.


Los daños materiales y la perdida de vidas supera en muchisimo los beneficios que hubiesen podido dejar.
Es terrible lo que el agua puede provocar.

----------


## sergi1907

Esta imagen del Diario de Asturias lo dice todo

----------


## JMTrigos

Ha sido muy fuerte. En unos días espero poder subir unas fotos del Nora pasando al borde de una zona encauzada y así se ha tirado varios días.

----------


## JMTrigos

http://comunidad.lne.es/galeria-mult...a/15223/1.html

http://www.elcomerciodigital.com/mul...eracion-0.html

Y una visión general:
http://mas.lne.es/efectos-temporal/

----------


## JMTrigos

La prensa anuncia que debido a encontrarse al limite y seguir recibiendo agua se debe iniciar el desembalse de los dos. Por debajo de ellos los ríos ya están desbordados asi que toca remangarse.
En Trubia, sobre el rio Trubia existe una presa sin servicio llamada El Macho, en este video se puede ver como es superada por el río.http://www.elcomercio.tv/noticias/as...hon-97622.html

----------


## ben-amar

> La prensa anuncia que debido a encontrarse al limite y seguir recibiendo agua se debe iniciar el desembalse de los dos. Por debajo de ellos los ríos ya están desbordados asi que toca remangarse.
> En Trubia, sobre el rio Trubia existe una presa sin servicio llamada El Macho, en este video se puede ver como es superada por el río.http://www.elcomercio.tv/noticias/as...hon-97622.html


Es impreionante y me imagino el miedo que deben de estar pasando en la zona
Un saludo para todos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mia, quien lo diria en junio, más de 200L/m2, rios desbordados y el fresquito que hace en algunos sitios. Y habeis visto la que ha caido en el suroeste de Francia por la misma borrasca, más 300L/m2 en 24H, eso no lo deja ni una gota fria en la C. Valenciana. Lo de Asturias me recurda a la 2ª quincena de diciembre por aquí.... :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------

